# Sharkbite fittings on PB pipe



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

I haven't used 'sharkbite's but have used 'push-n-go'...I'm thinking they are probably similar. I've used them on pex and copper before, but not PB. I'll bet that if your PB & Pex are that same diameters they'll work. Try em...sounds like you'll just be using them temporarily??


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes they will work. If you look at their display, it is a piece of PB, Copper and PEX.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Good info!


----------



## Gary Slusser (Sep 16, 2008)

You can also use the gray plastic QEST compression fittings. Just tighten the nut until it squeals and stop. Very easy to reuse.

I don't know about using either on hot water though.


----------



## Plumberguy (Mar 5, 2009)

In regards to using Shark Bite or Gator Bite fittings on PB piping. There is an insert that comes with these fittings. It is to strengthen the PEX PIPING. This insert will not work with PB piping as it is a larger inside diameter ands will not work. These fittings will in most probability leak on PB piping. Qest compression fittings will work on PB piping with adapters that will take you to standard IPS threads


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

Since Sharkbite warranties it product for 25 years, I expect it will work. I don't have any PB pipe to test it on. Did you test it, before you made your remark?


----------



## Plumberguy (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, I have tested them by usage. The insert that comes with these fittings is there to strengthen the pipe walls to allow for it to maintain a sealing serface that will stay firm against the O'ring seal. This insert is not suitable with PB Piping due to it being too small in diameter and the wall of the PB Piping will not stay firm against the O'ring seal and will most likely leak. PB Piping and PEX Piping are different on the inside diameter. PB Piping works the best with Qest type of compression fittings that are made expressly for this type of piping. I am a Plumber and have lived in a house with PB Piping for 22 years and have used these types of fittings over the years to do renovations. They work, Gators and Sharks don't as they are not made for this PB Piping but they do work well with Copper, CPVC, and PEX though.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you for your information . I still don't know how the mfg could recommend them for this application if they don't work as you say. This is one of their salient marketing points for this product.

Next plumbing show I will ask their "boothies" to explain it to me. Fortunately, it is not a need I have come across in the this area.


----------



## Plumberguy (Mar 5, 2009)

For your information. The Shark and Gator Push type of fittings say they will work with CPVC, Copper, and PEX only. The insert that comes wit them is for PEX only. The difference is in the inside diameter of the PEX versious PB Pipe. The PEX wall is thicker and the insert that comes with the fittings is designed for that inside diameter only. The inside diameter of PB is larger, thus the insert will not provide the additional rigidity to the wall of PB. The Qest type of fitting is a compression type but also has a toothed style of ring with it that makes it work by not allowing the compression ferrell to slip out as others would do. They are good fittings and a lot of plumbers do not like them as they allow for more home owners to do the repairs themselves I think.


----------



## hidden 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

*insert*

I was told it is ok to leave the plastic insert in the sharkbite, with copper pipe( by manufacturer),-better seal...but a plumber says remove it.
.will you be able to use removal tool later on if needed without the plastic insert in it?


----------



## crockettplumber (Mar 6, 2009)

*sharkbites*

Sharkbites work great on PB. I have used it serveral times. Of course the pipe will crack and fail before the sharkbite joint will. Best to get that all replaced if you don't like floods.


“If I had my life to live over again, I’d be a LINK REMOVED”
- Albert Einstein :thumbup:


----------



## Lancecamper (Sep 12, 2009)

I was doing some repair work on my camper today and I accidently (duh blind nailing with a palm nailer) drove a simpson nail into my pex water line. My only choice was to cut the line and do a connector. I am familiar with a barb connector with compression rings but since I did not have a tool to do the compression I was supprised to find the Gator bite fittings at Lowes. They were $6.00 and if they work I will be a happy camper. Since I have to cover up the repair, I will be very unhappy if this repair fails.


----------



## generic (Jul 21, 2011)

Can shark/gator fittings be used with natural gas and propane?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

generic said:


> Can shark/gator fittings be used with natural gas and propane?


Not only no, but h*ll NO!


----------



## WDR (Aug 6, 2010)

The thing that bothers me is the ccsst gas pipe uses a rubber o ring for the seal in the couplings just like shark bites.


----------



## Adam_M (Feb 4, 2011)

There is a special shark bite coupling now that is made to hook onto Poly B now, when you look at it one side has the plastic parts are grey colored. Regular shark bites will work but they are not approved as previously stated. 

As to gas lines safety for you and your family is rule #1 might be best to let a professional deal with it, he has liability insurance and trained to properly deal with it.


----------



## papernpaste (Aug 13, 2011)

*Sharkbite fittings*

When a plumber visited my home, recently, and saw that I had used Sharkbit fitting to connect my PB plumbing to my laudry single lever shutoff valve, he made the comment,"Oh, we don't like them." I asked him why he said that. He said, "Because, if everyone used them, we might be out of business."

VERY EASY to install! Works great and I don't anticipate any problems. Since I missed the class action suit before it closed, I have one eye open to it being re-opened. In the mean time, my mind is at ease, knowing that, should the need arrise, I may not even need the services of someone who charges so much to replace a fitting or a valve! Three cheers for Sharkbite! I hope the inventor is a millionaire.


----------

